# Passat B6 brake upgrade



## gthmcty111 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello everyone EXTREMELY new to the world of VW (came from the V8 side of the tracks) I was wondering is there a brake upgrade for the B6 platform? It seems to me that the Passat brakes tend to be a little "spongy". the passat was in the shop and they gave me a 07 Jetta 2.5 and the brakes on that car felt much better, what gives? Any advice is greatly appeciated.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Passat B6 brake upgrade (gthmcty111)*

Best upgrade to improve the pedal feel is a set of sport brake pads like Hawk HPS (not HP-plus). Try the forum sponsor http://www.ecstuning.com or http://www.raceshopper.com for starters. Don't bother with slotted or cross-drilled rotors - they may look cool, but they are a waste of money in terms of performance.
Regardless of what pads you have, make sure everything is properly bedded: http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml



_Modified by phatvw at 6:16 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## gthmcty111 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for the response!


----------

